# Baileys at the vets...



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I dropped Bailey at the vets 2hours ago to be neutered and I'm worried sick. He was so scared and kept looking at me as if to says "what's happening to me?" it's going to be a very long day. I couldn't even answer any of the questions the vet nurse asked me because I don't know any of his history. I just feel bad even though I know it had to be done. Fingers crossed everything will be fine x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know it's awful when they look at you,i try not to look and run out the door.He's probably asleep now after his pre med .He'll be fine


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, bless your heart, I know just how you feel! They look at you like you've abandoned them. He'll be fine and back home before you know it.

Hugs,
Jeanette


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, I am sure he will just fine. I know how it feels. Just awful. But he will be back to his happy old self in no time. I will be discussion if i am to do the same with Locco with my vet on Saturday...i can't make up my mind...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

michele said:


> I know it's awful when they look at you,i try not to look and run out the door.He's probably asleep now after his pre med .He'll be fine


Thanks, I suppose it's natural to worry, I'll be glad once it's all over and done with!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

LadyJ said:


> Oh, bless your heart, I know just how you feel! They look at you like you've abandoned them. He'll be fine and back home before you know it.
> 
> Hugs,
> Jeanette


Thanks, he was shaking all the way in the car, I thinks it's because usually if we go anywhere in the car Charlie is there x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Miinerva said:


> Yes, I am sure he will just fine. I know how it feels. Just awful. But he will be back to his happy old self in no time. I will be discussion if i am to do the same with Locco with my vet on Saturday...i can't make up my mind...


Thanks, yes I do feel awful! They do the sad eyes look so easily and it makes me feel so guilty. How old is locco? X


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I know how you feel i got my little poppy spayed about a month ago,you will be worried till they are home with you,but he will be fine you can spoil him tonight with a chicken dinner.x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I will! Just rang the vets and they said he's ready to come home  x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Great! Let us know how he did.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I am a vet, but I am sick worried with my pets !!!! I am not their vet lol
But do not worry, for the boys it's much easier and simpler (for all kind of boys lol)
Let us know how he is after that...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Great! Let us know how he did.


The vet said everything went well, he's snuggled in his bed now feeling sorry for himself. He's had a good drink and some lovely chicken! We have to take him back on Saturday to be checked, hopefully he will be back to normal in a few days! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Claudinha said:


> I am a vet, but I am sick worried with my pets !!!! I am not their vet lol
> But do not worry, for the boys it's much easier and simpler (for all kind of boys lol)
> Let us know how he is after that...


I've worried non stop all day! and he does look worse for wear but I think that's quite normal for anyone after anaesthetic. He's perked up a little since we got home at 5.30 but he still hasn't done a wee. I took him out a little while ago and he just stood there so I brought him back to his bed. How often should I take him out to go potty? X


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I can so sympathize. Males are much easier than females. I have my first female to have done in July. = My poor little angel.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lin said:


> I can so sympathize. Males are much easier than females. I have my first female to have done in July. = My poor little angel.


It really is worrying! Good luck when the time comes, I hope everything goes as it should for your little angel. My mum has a bichon friese (sp?) that she will be having done shortly and her dog is a girl. I've read lots of things saying it's easier for males, I was still worried sick! X


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Your little darling will be just fine. I've had two males done, and my one little fella couldn't have been much over three lbs. when he was done. OMG... I couldn't stand it. I sure could have saved myself a lot of worry, they both did so good.  My other male is a rescue and was done before we got him.

Thank you very much for your well wishes. And I do wish your little buddy all the best for a speedy recovery, and for mommy not to have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lin said:


> Your little darling will be just fine. I've had two males done, and my one little fella couldn't have been much over three lbs. when he was done. OMG... I couldn't stand it. I sure could have saved myself a lot of worry, they both did so good.  My other male is a rescue and was done before we got him.
> 
> Thank you very much for your well wishes. And I do wish your little buddy all the best for a speedy recovery, and for mommy not to have a nervous breakdown!


Lol! Thank you! X


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just checking in to see an update hope hes back to playing and happy


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi just checking in to see an update hope hes back to playing and happy


Hi, thanks for asking. He's still really quiet and grumpy, he just keeps growling if anyone but me goes near him, so I'm just letting him rest away from everyone. I've had to separate him from my other dogs. He looks really depressed poor little thing! Hope he gets back to normal soon x


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope he will perk up very soon. Soon will be my girls and I know I will be worrying sick like you did. 

JFYI, my vet warned me to have a little grumpy boy back when he has his normal procedure because that is a "man thing" and the boys usually feel so sorry for themselves for days, like men having man flu. Mine didn't bounce back at least 3 or 4 days time but he managed to growl at everyone and trying to be the top dog (which now he lost the position as one of my girls is in charge of everything now)


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

felix93 said:


> Hope he will perk up very soon. Soon will be my girls and I know I will be worrying sick like you did.
> 
> JFYI, my vet warned me to have a little grumpy boy back when he has his normal procedure because that is a "man thing" and the boys usually feel so sorry for themselves for days, like men having man flu. Mine didn't bounce back at least 3 or 4 days time but he managed to growl at everyone and trying to be the top dog (which now he lost the position as one of my girls is in charge of everything now)


Thanks that's made me feel a bit better! Lol at the "man thing" I know what you mean! He seems a little better he's walking round a bit now and trying to scare Charlie away from me! Hopefully the fighting will ease in time, he's turned from being a sweet loving dog into a grumpy growling one from just last week. I'm guessing he's trying to steal charlies place as top dog now he's settled in! And Jake our rotti doesn't get a look in, he keeps well out of it lol! X


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor gumpy boy. lol It took a little bit for all the testosterone to be out of Smoke's system, but I'd say that there was a great improvement after 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Poor gumpy boy. lol It took a little bit for all the testosterone to be out of Smoke's system, but I'd say that there was a great improvement after 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. Hang in there, it will get better.


Thanks for the words of encouragement! He as been the grumpiest that I've ever seen before, he's been chasing Charlie round growling at him! Poor Charlies been looking extremely worried but it's like he knows because he's not done anything back, he's just walked away from him! X


----------

